# Webpage ideas and suggestions, please respond!



## Ravenas (Aug 17, 2007)

Just wanted to get some ideas/suggestions on layout, colors, and information. I'm making this website to be a very simple site to get the products to the customer in a very straight forward way. Please let me know about ANYTHING. Remember, this is meant to be a very simple site with a good flow and good layout.


----------



## Ravenas (Aug 17, 2007)

Any comments please?


----------



## mello_newf (Aug 17, 2007)

Well there is something bothering me with the logo box cutting into the jeep like that maybe try rounded corners? Im also not a fan of the font or color the reddish pink color makes it look cheep I would change both. Other than that the layout is pretty good for a simple website.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 17, 2007)

I would make the "Company Box" semi-transparent so you could see the jeep through it. Not completely transparent as it would obscure the lettering.

As far as coloring goes, that is subjective and up to you. I would try to keep a color "theme" running through the sight to give it some consistancy. Stay away from overly fancy fonts as they will draw attention away from the product.

Keep the navigation intuitive, and use as few levels of indirection  as possible. Nothing worse than having to click a million times just to what you are looking for on a site.

Just my 2 cents.

Also ... when you get the site up and running, post a link and we will be happy to give you ideas and pointers.


----------



## Ravenas (Aug 17, 2007)

Changed some things around; I feel like I should take out the favorites thing (or maybe just redo it). I'm going to try to make the site index alot better (while still keeping it very simple).

EDIT: I also feel like I should move the site index down a tad because it is starting to look a little clumped.

Give me some feedback guys =P


----------



## Kreij (Aug 17, 2007)

I think the semi-transparent box looks much better. If you want to give it a little softer look you could round the corners of the box a bit.

I would make the "Add to favorites" a small link or button on the upper right corner of the page.

Since the site index does not show anything, I am not sure what you mean by looking clumped.


----------



## pt (Aug 17, 2007)

much better, but redo the favourites botton


----------



## Kreij (Aug 17, 2007)

Also, move the "Contact us" box down a bit. The fact that it overlaps the Company box makes it look like an alignment problem (even if you intended it to overlap).


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 17, 2007)

Use Gifs instead of flash


----------



## Ravenas (Aug 17, 2007)

It's jpeg right now, but I was planning on splicing the whole image up and creating html tables (even though I don't know how lol...).


----------



## Kreij (Aug 17, 2007)

Why ?


----------



## Ravenas (Aug 17, 2007)

By splicing an image and placing it into tables the webpage will load much faster I would think...

Anyway, here's some new work: (made a colored phone, seperated areas, redid the favorites, moved the index section down)






EDIT: I might even move the favorites to the right some more.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 17, 2007)

If you break a 1MB imae into 10 x 100K segments, you still have to D/L 1MB

Latest picture looks great !


----------



## Ravenas (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes but how could I add html to it without splicing it and putting into tables?


----------



## Kreij (Aug 18, 2007)

You can make the image an "image map".
You can then designate portions of the image as links (by coordinates).
Look at the front page of the web site I did for the company I work for. (Use view source)
Very simple, inforamtion only site.
The main page is a single image (mapped) with a couple of discreet links at the bottom.
The site won't win any awards, but it serves its purpose.

http://www.apex-epl.com


----------

